# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Không nghe nhạc online được?

## chanhedu76

máy của em nghe nhạc trong máy thì có tiếng bình thường. nhưng không thể nghe nhạc online được. đã kiểm tra card sound, thậm trí remove để cài lại, nhưng không có gì khác hơn. máy không cài idm, đã cài hết các phần hỗ trợ cho web. giải quyết hộ em với!

----------


## phamhuanmko

> máy của em nghe nhạc trong máy thì có tiếng bình thường. nhưng không thể nghe nhạc online được. đã kiểm tra card sound, thậm trí remove để cài lại, nhưng không có gì khác hơn. máy không cài idm, đã cài hết các phần hỗ trợ cho web. giải quyết hộ em với!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn nghe nhạc trong máy bình thường tức là loa, máy của bạn không có vấn đề gì. bạn thửu kiểm tra lại trang web mà bạn vào nghe nhạc, các link nhạc còn tốt hay không? đã chỉnh lại volum trên media của trang web đó lên mức cao chưa?
bạn thử vào một số trang như: www.mp3.zing.vn www.nhacso.net xem sao.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## baoquyen3005

hix, mình cũng 1 lần bị như thế nhưng sau khi khởi động lại thì bình thường và cũng không biết lý do tại sao.

----------


## hiepgadan1

xem trên màn hình thấy nhạc nó play chưa bạn ?

----------


## thuhongnt

em đã thử tất rồi các bác à! chạy trang mp3.zing.vn, socbay, rồi youtube. kiểm tra cỡ vol rồi, đã để ở mức cao nhất. mở bằng you tube, hình chạy bình thường nhưng không có tiếng, cứ như xem phim câm vậy, các trang mp3 thì cứ ở dạng chờ, không chạy được tý nào, các link này em mở sang máy khác vẫn chạy bình thường.

----------


## phamhoasp

> em đã thử tất rồi các bác à! chạy trang mp3.zing.vn, socbay, rồi youtube. kiểm tra cỡ vol rồi, đã để ở mức cao nhất. mở bằng you tube, hình chạy bình thường nhưng không có tiếng, cứ như xem phim câm vậy, các trang mp3 thì cứ ở dạng chờ, không chạy được tý nào, các link này em mở sang máy khác vẫn chạy bình thường.


qua những gì bạn nói thì mình nhớ tới 1 người cũng bị như bạn vậy. nếu bạn đã cài lại trình duyệt và các trình shockware flash hỗ trợ rồi thì chỉ còn 1 đường là bị lỗi win mà thôi.

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

mình vừa bị lỗi trên nè! đang nghe nhạc trên mp3.zing.vn ngon, sau đó nghe 1 video clip trên youtube.com. xem vừa xong, nghe lại nhạc trên mp3.zing.vn không có tiếng, quay lại nghe trên youtube cũng không có tiếng. => chắc chắn là trình cắm flash bị lỗi.

khởi động lại, hết bị! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

=======================

vừa viết xong mấy dòng trên, mở window media player nghe tiếp thì wmp cũng bị lỗi luôn, không play được bài nào cả, kể cả video. 
vậy, kết luận cuối cùng là window bị lỗi chỗ nì!

giờ mình khởi động lại thì hết bị! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mathanhcong

khi mình xài google chrome thì thỉnh thoảng nó vẫn báo là trình cắm flash bị hỏng.
nhưng đúng là sau khi khởi động lại máy thì ok ngay.giờ bạn thử xài thằng này xem nó có soát lỗi của máy bạn đc ko nhé
http://download.phanvien.com/error-repair-professional-do-tim-va-khac-phuc-cac-loi-giup-ban/5

----------


## seoer

mình khởi động máy cả chục lần nhưng không được, xử xài phần mềm kia xem. thanks all!

----------

